# Anybody for a Jelly



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Australian tropical waters may have stingers and down south they have larger jellies but nothing like a Japanese Monster Jelly!
And No!, not a Sumo belly either.
Giant jellyfish sink fishing trawler

You wouldn't want to wrestle with one of those sea babes.


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

Whoa! That's a huge jelly fish! 
at first I thought this thread was about this kind of jelly. =)


----------



## betterlife (Nov 23, 2009)

mr.brightside said:


> Whoa! That's a huge jelly fish!
> at first I thought this thread was about this kind of jelly. =)


So do I.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Thats a huge jellyfish... one of the things that I fear in the ocean are jellyfishes... although I like to scuba dive, I really don't want any close encounters with jellyfishes, whether they are huge or tiny..

anyways, do you guys believe that a cure to a jellyfish's sting is urine?


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

betterlife said:


> So do I.


 at least I'm not the only one with a wild imagination a bout a jelly.


----------



## byron (Jan 3, 2010)

its a bit like the tiger shark at bondi beach recently
Tiger shark cause havoc at Bondi beach, Sydney, Australia


----------



## byron (Jan 3, 2010)

wonderer, whats the story behind your avatar ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

byron said:


> wonderer, whats the story behind your avatar ?


Could be I love VB!

But then unless you can find an awful lot of quickly disposable weighting, don't go blasting in your wet suit! and then it'll be difficult balancing with the ballast effect.


----------



## kaz101 (Feb 17, 2010)

mr.brightside said:


> at least I'm not the only one with a wild imagination a bout a jelly.


I was about to talk about Birds trifle - one of the few things I missed from the UK at Christmas time. But it wasn't that kind of jelly


----------



## Alena (Feb 18, 2010)

Are there any human victims of those so far?


----------



## cocodrillo (May 25, 2010)

I was once stung by a jellyfish, but after I read the article, "fortunately" I it didn't happen in Japanese waters. The size of the creature was comparable to human fist, so once again "fortunately" I shook my hand probably with a jellyfish-child. The whole experience had a place in Egypt, so if by some coincidence someone is going there for a vacations, be aware, it hurts a lot.
Cocodrillo
PS. and don't urine on the part of your body where jellyfish has stung you, just buy some good medicine (preferable in form of a unguent) before your first dip


----------



## avcrk (May 27, 2010)

Good gravy...thats a big jellyfish.
I promise to keep out of the ocean, if they keep out of my bath.

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## LoveDelight (Mar 21, 2010)

I would be the first one out of the water if that thing was floating near me. Could you imagine all those stingers around you? Eeek!


----------



## river (Apr 15, 2010)

Alena said:


> Are there any human victims of those so far?


dunno, but definitely there are many jelly victims already.


----------



## bwendo (Feb 7, 2010)

Wanderer you rock...


----------

